# what should i wipe?



## adam (Jul 11, 2011)

when installing a new ROM i do the following; data/factory reset, wipe cache, wipe dalvik, and format system. is there anything else i should/shouldn't wipe? thanks.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

"adam said:


> when installing a new ROM i do the following; data/factory reset, wipe cache, wipe dalvik, and format system. is there anything else i should/shouldn't wipe? thanks.


Just do a factory reset and a dalvik wipe. Cache is included in the factory wipe and system wipe can be dangerous


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

Nope. That all of it. Some people say to wipe multiple times, others say it makes no difference. Just make sure you don't accidentally wipe your sdcard in the process...that's a huge pain.


----------



## bagoffreedom (Sep 4, 2011)

If you are switching to a completely different rom I recommend charging your battery till its full and make sure to do a battery stat wipe. Just to optimize your battery


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

When changing roms:
Just factory data reset in recovery
Dalvik/battery stats/rotate data if you want

When installing kernels:
wipe dalvik
wipe cahe if you want

You do not have to wipe multiple times....you will be wiping an EMPTY partition.


----------



## loonatik78 (Jul 24, 2011)

What's dangerous about wiping /system? I do it all the time, especially when moving from one ROM to a very different ROM.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

loonatik78 said:


> What's dangerous about wiping /system? I do it all the time, especially when moving from one ROM to a very different ROM.


I do the same thing. I've never had an issue wiping system.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

Its only dangerous if you're not flashing a rom DIRECTLY after you wipe /system.


----------



## loonatik78 (Jul 24, 2011)

jdkoreclipse said:


> Its only dangerous if you're not flashing a rom DIRECTLY after you wipe /system.


That kinda begs the question.... What else would you do after wiping your /system???


----------



## Tumbleweed65 (Aug 13, 2011)

loonatik78 said:


> That kinda begs the question.... What else would you do after wiping your /system???


 I always wondered what would happen if I tried booting up after a wipe.

Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

"Tumbleweed65 said:


> I always wondered what would happen if I tried booting up after a wipe.
> 
> Sent from my SHIFTAO5P using Tapatalk


Lol nothing, I tried it once, just sat at the HTC screen


----------

